# DFW Herf Tuesday 12/16



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Our last official herf for the year will be on Tuesday December 16 up at Stafford and Jones in Richardson. We'll be in their lounge and we'll be participating in their Christmas party, so there will be specials and prizes that night. S&J is on the North Eastern corner of Plano and Campbell Roads in Richardson. We'll start anytime after 5pm and go until.... see yall there.


----------

